# Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video



## royaldoom3 (27. April 2016)

*Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Moin,
ich hab ein nerviges Problem. Und zwar wenn ich bei Amazon Instant Video ein Film schauen möchte über Google Chrome, spielt er das nur in normaler SD Qualität ab und das "HD" bleibt ausgegraut. Wenn ich über FireFox reingehe, noch eine ältere Version zum Glück, kann ich HD noch ein und ausschalten. Somit ermöglicht mir das wenigstens darüber noch die Filme in HD zu gucken. Nur den Browser extra wechseln ist schon nervig. Woran liegt das und wie kann man das Problem beheben? Bin im Web nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Hab gelesen das es an irgendwas mit NPAPI zutun hat was abgeschafft wurde...? Werde daraus nicht schlauer..

Lg


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Soweit ich weiß wird das automatisch geregelt anhand der Leistung deiner Internet Leitung. Ich habe auch Amazon Prime und schaue öfters Filme oder Serien, und könnte noch nie HD an oder ausschalten. Ich benutze auch Chrome, hatte allerdings noch nie Probleme das er nur SD abspielt.


----------



## godless.prayer (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Könnte daran liegen, dass zwischen Monitor und Computer keine HDCP Verbindung besteht, dann kann man die Inhalte nämlich nicht in HD Qualität schauen.

Die NPAPI Geschichte hatte was mit dem Silverlight Plugin zu tun, dass seit Spätsommer 2015 von Chrome nicht mehr unterstützt wird, mittlerweile streamt Amazon aber, glaube ich, auch via HTML5 Player und der überprüft, ob Dein Monitor eine HDCP verschlüsselte Verbindung zum PC hat.

EDIT:

Wobei, es läuft ja über Firefox... Dann liegt es vielleicht daran, dass es über Chrome nicht richtig erkannt wird...

EDIT#2:

Das Problem scheinen wohl mehrere Leute zu haben. Der HTML5 Player hat Probleme mit der HDCP Erkennung und deswegen läuft es nicht. Da unter Firefox noch das Silverlight Plugin verwendet wird, geht es damit.

Amazon.com: Customer Discussions: HDCP


----------



## royaldoom3 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Naja an meiner VDSL50 Leitung sollte es nicht liegen und genug Leistung hat mein PC auch um HD Inhalte abzuspielen  Egal was ich über Chrome in Instant Video schaue, ist das HD Symbol ausgeraut und die Quali ist einfach nur schlecht.. Und auch nach z.B 5 Minuten Laufzeit schaltet sich die Quali nicht automatisch um auf HD

/HDCP sollte funktionieren, da mein Monitor über ein DVI-Kabel angeschlossen ist was die Verschlüsselung aufjedenfall übertragen kann. Und einen 2. Monitor habe ich nicht angeschlossen, aber dann sollte er so oder so keine Filme starten


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Auch ein 2ter Monitor macht keine Probleme, ich habe einen zweiten angeschlossenen Monitor  Eine Lösung für dich habe ich leider nicht parat, da ich beim besten Willen nicht wüsste warum du Probleme hast


----------



## royaldoom3 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Auch ein 2ter Monitor macht keine Probleme, ich habe einen zweiten angeschlossenen Monitor  Eine Lösung für dich habe ich leider nicht parat, da ich beim besten Willen nicht wüsste warum du Probleme hast



Wenn ich meinen 2. Monitor angeschlossen habe, spielt er keine Filme über Instant Video/Netflix ab wegen Kopierschutz HDCP, kommt sogar ein extra Fenster. Wenn ich den 2. Monitor dann abstecke, startet der Film. 
Und was Problem ist das hier http://abload.de/img/hdproblembtxif.jpg

/Edit: Okay hab vergessen, dass ich einen VGA-HDMI Adapter am 2. Monitor habe, liegt daran!! Meine Schuld 

Aber wie oben schon gepostet hat Chrome wohl mit HDCP Probleme und wird geraten FireFox zu verwenden. Bei Netflix kann man unter Optionen die Qualität festlegen, somit startet er es auch direkt in HD, dies habe ich gerade ausprobiert. Benutzt Netflix die gleiche Technik? Oder sind die auf einem anderen Web-Player?


----------



## godless.prayer (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

AFAIK setzt Netflix schon länger auf HTML5. Ich weiß leider nicht, ob alle Anbieter da den gleichen Player verwenden oder ob da jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht, würde aber spontan auf letzteres tippen.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen 2. Monitor angeschlossen habe, spielt er keine Filme über Instant Video/Netflix ab wegen Kopierschutz HDCP, kommt sogar ein extra Fenster. Wenn ich den 2. Monitor dann abstecke, startet der Film.
> Und was Problem ist das hier http://abload.de/img/hdproblembtxif.jpg
> 
> Aber wie oben schon gepostet hat Chrome wohl mit HDCP Probleme und wird geraten FireFox zu verwenden. Bei Netflix kann man unter Optionen die Qualität festlegen, somit startet er es auch direkt in HD, dies habe ich gerade ausprobiert. Benutzt Netflix die gleiche Technik? Oder sind die auf einem anderen Web-Player?



Ich habe schon verstanden was dein Problem ist aber was mir schleierhaft ist sind ...

1. Ich benutze auch Chrome und hatte noch NIE Probleme mit Instant Video
2. Ich habe 2 Monitore angeschlossen und mit HDCP KEINE Probleme

Vielleicht unterstützt dein zweiter Monitor kein HDCP, aber das ist ja nur Nebensache.
Deswegen habe ich geschrieben das ich keine Ahnung habe warum der bei dir kein HD aktiviert.


----------



## royaldoom3 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Hm also bleibt dann nur zu warten bis Chrome-HTML5-HDCP Problem gefixt wird und so lange muss man mit FireFox Filme schauen..

/nWo-Wolfpac, welche Chrome Version hast du ?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hm also bleibt dann nur zu warten bis Chrome-HTML5-HDCP Problem gefixt wird und so lange muss man mit FireFox Filme schauen..
> 
> /nWo-Wolfpac, welche Chrome Version hast du ?



Kann ich leider nicht nachschauen, da ich auf der Arbeit bin. Aber es ist immer die aktuellste Version.


----------



## royaldoom3 (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Hm okay wenns die aktuellste ist, dann ist das so direkt nicht nachvollziehbar, warum es bei dir geht. Wäre es eine ältere Version gewesen, könnte es am Silverlight liegen, da Chrome in den Versionen bis 45 Silverlight verwendet hatte


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (27. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*



royaldoom3 schrieb:


> Hm okay wenns die aktuellste ist, dann ist das so direkt nicht nachvollziehbar, warum es bei dir geht. Wäre es eine ältere Version gewesen, könnte es am Silverlight liegen, da Chrome in den Versionen bis 45 Silverlight verwendet hatte



Wenn ich Zuhause bin schaue ich mal nach welche Version ich habe, und werde dann berichten.


----------



## royaldoom3 (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Serien nach 5-10 Sekunden auf HD umschalten. Nur bei Filmen haut das nicht hin


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (30. April 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Opps sorry hab ganz vergessen mich nochmal zu melden. Meine Chrome Version ist 49.0.2623.112


----------



## royaldoom3 (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Ich nutze bereits Version 50.0.2661.94 m. Entweder liegt daran oder keine Ahnung


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Nö daran kann es auch nicht liegen  Chrome hat sich gestern auch auf 50.0.2661.94 m aktualisiert.


----------



## royaldoom3 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Kein HD über Chrome bei Amazon Instant Video*

Hm merkwürdig.. Also es ist Fakt das das neue HTML5 mit Instant Videos Kopierschutz immoment nicht klar kommt. Aber anscheinend funktionierts bei manchen trotzdem und ich gehöre zu denen wo es nicht klappt. Naja dann muss bis das gefixt ist auf Firefox ausweichen


----------

